#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Novas usuárias do Underlinux Girls

## _ivy_

Onde estão as outras meninas desse portal?!

Se vc é menina, poste aqui, não tenha medo, identifique-se, vamos trocar ideias legais e fazer desse forum um lugar melhor.. hauhau..

----------


## Bios

Bom .... Entaum vamos lá né .... fazer mais uma tentativa de contato com as mocinhas deste forum ... ehehe

O povo do off topic já me conhece ... eheh mas adoraria começar a participar junto com as meninas da nossa área dentro do Under :wink: 

É claro que ... não estamos querendo que as meninas fiquem limitadas a postar somente dentro desta parte .... mas seria mto legal trocar idéias ...fazer novas amizades .... poder bolar alguns projetos ...quem sabe  :Smile:  

Apareçam meninas .... :wink: 

Obs: Por favor ... apenas as meninas ... eheheh

----------


## Plugada

Olá 
EUUUUUUU Plugada sou garota rs claro!!
e vamos trocar nossas idéias aqui, colocar um tópico para discutir assuntos
de nosso interesse e por vai é assim, melhor do que aqui ficar abandonado vamos lá vou entrar todo dia e dar uma @@ =D

Apareçam meninas todas vocês, que se cadastraram e nunca postou nada post aqui nesse tópico =) desde de já grata.

beijoxx _ivy Bios =**

Plugada

----------


## _ivy_

eheheheh.. eu sabia, eu sabia.. tempão já e só nós 3 aqui... rsrsrsrs...

----------


## Bios

> eheheheh.. eu sabia, eu sabia.. tempão já e só nós 3 aqui... rsrsrsrs...


Mais uma tentativa frustrada .... :roll: :roll: 

Issu só reforça os comentários de que tem mto menino se cadastrando com login de menina ....

Pq quase toda vez que abro o Under tem nick de menina online .... 

Será que somos tão chatas assim que ninguém quer se misturar ? :cry:

----------


## _ivy_

eu ultimamente nao tenho visto mto nick feminino online nao.. (sem contar os nossos, claro)

eu acho que eh medo mesmo.. eheheh.. sei la.. menina tem mais vergonha e talz.. medo de fala besteira.. ehehe.. eu tinha disso tbm no inicio.. o primeiro post eh sempre um terror.. hauhauha.. mas eh bobagi neh.. o brabo eh por isso na cabeça dos outros.. rs... 

Tem outra coisa que eu pensei... esse forum ta sempre meio apagado.. ai tipow, vai ver algumas meninas se cadastraram e nunca viram assunto aqui.. ai desistiram de olhar.. ehehehe.. eh uma possibilidade.. 

Bom.. anyway.. ainda tenho esperança de q apareça mais alguem..rs ...

----------


## Bios

> eu acho que eh medo mesmo.. eheheh.. sei la.. menina tem mais vergonha e talz.. medo de fala besteira.. ehehe.. eu tinha disso tbm no inicio.. o primeiro post eh sempre um terror.. hauhauha.. mas eh bobagi neh.. o brabo eh por isso na cabeça dos outros.. rs... 
> 
> Tem outra coisa que eu pensei... esse forum ta sempre meio apagado.. ai tipow, vai ver algumas meninas se cadastraram e nunca viram assunto aqui.. ai desistiram de olhar.. ehehehe.. eh uma possibilidade.. 
> 
> Bom.. anyway.. ainda tenho esperança de q apareça mais alguem..rs ...


Bom .... ainda resta uma esperança ...

Já que maomé não vai a montanha a montanha vai até maomé ... eheheheh

Qdo vermos mocinhas on .... podemos mandar uma MP com o link desse topico .... no intuito de "Boa Vizinhança" e de mostrar que queremos contato ;-)

Que acham ?

----------


## luna

Eu concordo plenamente com a _ivy_ ... a gente nao se expoe com medo do q os outros pensam... mas estamos ai ne? ...

----------


## Bios

> Eu concordo plenamente com a _ivy_ ... a gente nao se expoe com medo do q os outros pensam... mas estamos ai ne? ...


Olha ...que legal !!

Bem vinda Luna ! :lol: :lol: 

Não se preocupe com o medo de se expor ...todo mundo está aki para aprender .... eu mesma ... tenho pouco conhecimento ... não trabalho com issu .... vivo postando no off topic ... ehehee mas to aki para poder aprender tb .... ;-)


Entra em contato conosco ....vamos trocar idéias :-)

----------


## Sukkubus

Bom, deixa eu me apresentar...  :Smile:  Eu sou a Sukkubus e sou nova no fórum e... hehehe.

Também acho que devemos fazer desta parte do fórum um lugar bem melhor. Como o nosso projeto empacou - e eu nem de longe pretendo retornar à ele - poderíamos fazer essas coisas aqui mesmo, em forma de tópicos.

Sei também que é complicadíssimo achar material para girls nesse mundo do Linux, mas isso a gente resolve, eu espero... :roll: 

Vamos marcar uma das nossas famosas reuniões online para discutir isso... 

=**

----------


## Bios

olha só a mulherada aparecendo ....... :-)

Legal issu .... Sukkubus ... estava com saudades de vc !

Eu e a Ivy estamos com um projetinhu legal ..... vamos adorar se vc ou as outras meninas quiserem participar ;-)

Bjos

----------


## Sukkubus

Bios, quero saber sobre as idéias sim... vamos ver se eu arrumo um tempinho para fazer isso também... :wink:

----------


## _ivy_

> Bom, deixa eu me apresentar...  Eu sou a Sukkubus e sou nova no fórum e... hehehe.
> 
> Também acho que devemos fazer desta parte do fórum um lugar bem melhor. Como o nosso projeto empacou - e eu nem de longe pretendo retornar à ele - poderíamos fazer essas coisas aqui mesmo, em forma de tópicos.
> 
> Sei também que é complicadíssimo achar material para girls nesse mundo do Linux, mas isso a gente resolve, eu espero... :roll: 
> 
> Vamos marcar uma das nossas famosas reuniões online para discutir isso... 
> 
> =**


Oiiia... bom ti ver!

----------


## Sukkubus

> Oiiia... bom ti ver!


 :wink: 

Vou voltar a usar o msn para nós confabularmos as coisas...  :Smile:

----------


## Lulyis

Eu sou a Luana (Lulyis). Não frequento muito o forum, durante a noite hora qto online geralmente ele é meio "parado"

----------


## Sukkubus

Lulyis, no fim de semana você fica online? Se ficar, podemos marcar um dia para você conhecer as outras meninas e claro, falarmos dessa parte do fórum  :Wink:

----------


## Lulyis

Fico on line quase todas as noites, de dia é difícil, geralmente estou dormindo...

----------


## Sukkubus

Eu vou ver com a Bios como faremos então...

Tô te mandando uma mp  :Smile:

----------


## Bios

> Fico on line quase todas as noites, de dia é difícil, geralmente estou dormindo...


Oi Lulyis  :Big Grin:  

Maneira tua rotina .... keria algo assim pra mim eheheheheh

Já tive minha fase de trocar a noite pelo dia .... :wink: 

Mas olha ....seja bem vinda .... vamos gostar de te conhecer ... e adiciona a gente no MSN !! Vamos trocar idéias !!

A noite geralmente to na facul .... mas sempre que dá eu fico on 8)

----------


## Plugada

heheheeh garotas isso ai,

Apareçam mais meninas, mais +++

Bem vinda as que postaram seu 1 post x :Smile:  q fofas, e Saudações a Sukkubus
beijox as meninas Bios e _ivy_ x:*

Postem aqui meninas só pra saberem que vcs existem...

Então que tal tirar um dia pra um Chat para nos conhecemos, saber gostos e por ai rss que tal? se todas estiverem Ok, só marcar!!

beijoxx

----------


## morganalacerda

Oie :P acabei de me cadastrar aqui no site  :Smile:  Me chamo Morgana :P  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## 1c3m4n

Seja bem vinda  :Big Grin:  

Jah dexo avisar, nao se assuta com os maluko q tem aki no site viu :crazy: apesar de tudo, sao legais hehehehe

----------


## morganalacerda

ahhhhhhhhhhh!! ki nada pow!! to acostumada, hauhauah!! bjus >*

----------


## 1c3m4n

aheuhaueh entaum blz, vc nao vai estranhar, loko eh igual em tudo lugar  :Smile: 

aproveitando antes q eu mes eskeca entra em contato com as outras meninas ai do forum pra vcs se inturmarem, quem sabe as outras resolvem seguir o exemplo e participam mais

----------


## demiurgo

> aheuhaueh entaum blz, vc nao vai estranhar, loko eh igual em tudo lugar 
> 
> aproveitando antes q eu mes eskeca entra em contato com as outras meninas ai do forum pra vcs se inturmarem, quem sabe as outras resolvem seguir o exemplo e participam mais


eh sim, sei q tem bastate visitante, meninas mesmo, e ateh gente cadastrada, mas q soh usa o mailling list... q poderia participar mais e ajduar em iniciativas como a dos artigos das girls

[]'s

----------


## Fernando

Muito legal, parabéns meninas! ;]

----------


## fpmazzi

Meninas estao de parabens, eu nao conheco muita guria assim ke curta informatica, mas pode ter certeza mesmo sendo mocinho ... rs .. (homem) estou tbm contribuindo, as garotas ke conheco e ke gostam de informatica procuro incentivar para ke conheca este maravilhoso ambiente Free, e em consequencia se cadastrem neste forum ke eh uma das melhores ferramentas ke encontrei para o mundo Unix (o linux principalmente ...)


abraços e estamos ae...

Ah ... moderadores Under, vcs estao de parabens tbm, este Forum esta kd vez melhor .... :good:

----------


## mel

Olá pessoal eu sou a Mel, sou nova no mundo linux, comecei usando o conectiva... mas acabei mudando para o slackware por questões profissionais e apaixonei por essa versão  :Frown: l) 
Atualmente moro em Palmas-TO, trabalho ajudando na manutenção de pcs de uma faculdade. Também curso Ciencias da Computação, estou no 2° período.... :good:
Sou nova aqui na comunidade também, e espero sempre ajudar com o que tiver ao meu alcance... Ah, e obrigada pela recepção...  :Embarrassment: ops: 

vcs são mto atenciosas!!! :clap: 

Por enquanto eh só...  :Big Grin:  

Beijokas,

----------


## 1c3m4n

Seja bem vinda  :Smile: 

Entra em contato com as meninas para vcs se enturmarem melhor, quem sabe vc nao seja a proxima integrante da equipe :clap:

----------


## Bios

Olá Mel !

Fico feliz de vc ter postado ...se apresentando oficialmente..  :Big Grin:  

Temos poucas meninas realmente ativas no forum, quem sabe vc nos ajuda a aumentar esse número?  :Wink:  

Mantenha contato e vamos conversando melhor  :Smile:  

É uma pena que a maioria das meninas que se apresentam, não passam do primeiro post de apresentação ..... :toim: 

Nos ajude a mudar issu 8)

----------


## Girls_Moderator

Pessoal,

Quem tiver interesse em postar seus artigos para iniciantes (através do *Girls_Moderator*), por favor enviar uma mp para a moderação. Ou mesmo para alguma das moderadores em específico, que elas irão resolver  :Smile: 

Será ótimo ter novas pessoas colaborando nesse projeto  :Smile:

----------


## Bios

> Quem tiver interesse em postar seus artigos para iniciantes (através do *Girls_Moderator*), por favor enviar uma mp para a moderação. Ou mesmo para alguma das moderadores em específico, que elas irão resolver 
> Será ótimo ter novas pessoas colaborando nesse projeto


É issu ai pessoal ! :Big Grin:  

Meninas e meninos, nosso projeto é para todos !!! E contamos com a ajuda de vcs para crescer cada vez mais :good: 

Entrem em contato comigo, com a Sukkubus ou com a Ivy, sempre uma de nos esta online e vamos ficar felizes com uma ajuda de vcs!!

Somos uma grande familia, onde todos colaboram! :clap:

----------


## mel

Tb toh aki... rsrsrs  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Tb toh aki... rsrsrs ops:


Vc não tem mais amigas que usam linux aí no seu trabalho? para nós ampliarmos o quadro do Underlinux Girls?  :Smile:

----------


## mel

Aki sou só eu mesma de menina, o restante tudo homem.. hehehehe  :Smile:  

Vou falar com minhas amigas de curso, são poucas mas marcamos presença  :Wink:

----------


## Jim

> Aki sou só eu mesma de menina, o restante tudo homem.. hehehehe  
> 
> Vou falar com minhas amigas de curso, são poucas mas marcamos presença


Seja bem vinda...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## black_burn

isso aeeee!

Mulhegada tomando conta  :Big Grin: 

Viva elas e o Softare Livre !! :P



[]'s

----------


## Sukkubus

> Aki sou só eu mesma de menina, o restante tudo homem.. hehehehe  
> 
> Vou falar com minhas amigas de curso, são poucas mas marcamos presença


Traga mais mocinhas pra cá... estamos preparando as camisetinhas do Girls_Moderator...

Assim quem sabe podemos promover - um dia - um encontro de UnderGirls  :Smile:

----------


## Bios

> Traga mais mocinhas pra cá... estamos preparando as camisetinhas do Girls_Moderator...
> Assim quem sabe podemos promover - um dia - um encontro de UnderGirls


As camisetas vaum ficar mto fofas ehehehehe

Já passei a logo para o email das girls  :Big Grin:  

Quem tiver interesse entre em contato conosco!!  :Smile:

----------


## elektra

Sou nova aqui
 :Smile:  

Descobri este site navegando pelos mares da Net e estou adorando...
:clap:  :Frown: l) 

Adoraria fazer novas amizades e aprender muita coisa com vocês.
Sou iniciante mas sou curiosa, e aprendo rápido.

 :Frown: l) 8)

----------


## _ivy_

> Sou nova aqui
>  
> 
> Descobri este site navegando pelos mares da Net e estou adorando...
> :clap: l) 
> 
> Adoraria fazer novas amizades e aprender muita coisa com vocês.
> Sou iniciante mas sou curiosa, e aprendo rápido.
> 
> l) 8)


Olaaaaaa.. bem vinda!!!

Muito legal ver mais meninas participando.. 
se quiser pode entrar em contato com a gente por msn ^^

----------


## psybox

Oi, eu sei que é chato quando a marmanjada quer tomar conta do espaco de voces, mas estou aqui por uma causa nobre! hehe
Estou trabalhando no projeto GUJ-BR - Grupo de Usuários Jabber, e gostaria de convidar as garotas do Underlinux para participarem tambem!
Ha nao sei se todas aqui conhecem o Jabber, se conhecem ótimo, visitem a página e aproveitem( pouca coisa ainda =| ), as que nao conhecem aproveitem para matar a curiosidade:
http://guj.codigolivre.org.br/wiki/

O que é Jabber ?
O Jabber é um sistema _opensource_ de mensagens instantâneas (IM, *Instant Messaging*, baseado em protocolos XML. O Jabber também permite o uso de múltiplos servidores, o que permite a implementação de servidores em empresas e outras instituições, tanto para uso externo quanto para a comunicação com parceiros de negócios.

Por ter tecnologia _opensource_, permite o desenvolvimento de múltiplos clientes para acesso ao sistema Jabber, sendo que estes podem rodar nas mais diversas plataformas de hardware. Os diversos servidores Jabber permitem que seus usuários comuniquem-se entre si, a partir dos seus servidores base, mesmo que os seus contatos estejam conectados em outros servidores Jabber.

Apesar de não ser um cliente de IM multiprotocolos (função cumprida por softwares como Miranda IM, GAIM ou Trillian), graças à tecnologia _opensource_ vários servidores Jabber possuem _gateways_ para acesso a redes alternativas, como MSN, ICQ ou Yahoo!

O objetivo do Jabber é desenvolver uma rede completamente _opensource_ de IM, de forma que qualquer um possa manter um servidor Jabber, seja para uso próprio, seja para uma empresa, escola ou instituição.

ps.: Na minha lista de usuarios Jabber so tem homen, ei, vao nos deixar tomar conta dessa rede sozinhos ?? Se inscrevam tambem! Meu Jabber ID: [email protected]

----------


## Perdigao

Ola Garotas,

Bem, estive dando uma olhada nos coments de vocês, vi que vocês tem muita preocupação do que nós homens iremos pensar de vocês, caso não saibam as coisas.

Bem, gostaria de dizer, que nós nascemos com o mesmo conhecimento de vocês, mas sempre buscamos perguntar, participar, mesmo correndo o risco de ser um "lamer" ainda assim perguntamos, não nos importando se vão achar que estamos falando besteira.

Estamos todos aqui para aprender, e só aprendemos perguntando, lendo... participando...!

E participem dos outros fóruns também, e perguntem, perguntem e perguntem sempre que quizerem, mesmo que seja pra perguntar onde é o botão pra mandar desligar o computador, pois sempre vai ter alguém que irá responder de bom grado, e se algum dia alguém responder tirando sarro, não se preocupem, pois com certeza ele será muito inferior a vocês.

Um beijo a todas,

----------


## Viola

> Postado originalmente por luna
> 
> Eu concordo plenamente com a _ivy_ ... a gente nao se expoe com medo do q os outros pensam... mas estamos ai ne? ...
> 
> 
> Olha ...que legal !!
> 
> Bem vinda Luna ! :lol: :lol: 
> 
> ...


  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sukkubus

> E participem dos outros fóruns também, e perguntem, perguntem e perguntem sempre que quizerem, mesmo que seja pra perguntar onde é o botão pra mandar desligar o computador, pois sempre vai ter alguém que irá responder de bom grado, e se algum dia alguém responder tirando sarro, não se preocupem, pois com certeza ele será muito inferior a vocês.


Nós participamos de outros fóruns sim, quando o assunto nos é de interesse - ou temos tempo para tal (o que anda faltando, infelizmente)

Quanto ao resto, não se preoucupe. Acho que todo mundo aqui no fórum já sabe que estamos aqui para aprender - e ensinar com o Girls Moderator. E caso alguém não saiba... fazemos saber, por bem ou por mal.

 :Wink:

----------


## Sukkubus

> ps.: Na minha lista de usuarios Jabber so tem homen, ei, vao nos deixar tomar conta dessa rede sozinhos ?? Se inscrevam tambem! Meu Jabber ID: [email protected]


Já ouvi falar sim... mas irei dar uma olhada na sua página. Às vezes, se você quer divulgar, fazer um artigo sobre isso seria interessante. Pense nisso!

 :Wink:

----------


## Bios

> Estou trabalhando no projeto GUJ-BR - Grupo de Usuários Jabber, e gostaria de convidar as garotas do Underlinux para participarem tambem!
> ps.: Na minha lista de usuarios Jabber so tem homen, ei, vao nos deixar tomar conta dessa rede sozinhos ?? Se inscrevam tambem! Meu Jabber ID: [email protected]


Olá psybox

Eu conheço o Jabber inclusive uso ele no trabalho  :Big Grin:  

É bem interessante mesmo :-)

Se quiser divulgar seu projeto, poderia escrever um artigo e postar aqui no Underlinux, com certeza será interessante para mtos saber um pouco mais sobre o Jabber.  :Smile:  

Agradecemos pelo convite... e peço para que esse convite não fique somente para as meninas ... acredito que o espirito de comunidade não escolhe meninos ou meninas ..... todos que querem ajudar são bem vindos ! :good:

----------


## Bios

> E participem dos outros fóruns também, e perguntem, perguntem e perguntem sempre que quizerem, mesmo que seja pra perguntar onde é o botão pra mandar desligar o computador, pois sempre vai ter alguém que irá responder de bom grado, e se algum dia alguém responder tirando sarro, não se preocupem, pois com certeza ele será muito inferior a vocês.


Olá Perdigão !

Obrigada pelas palavras de apoio :-)

Eu tb participo de outros foruns, infelismente não tenho tido mto tempo para me dedicar ..... ate os nossos artigos aki no Under demorado um pouco a sair ... :cry: É que não trabalhamos na área ... fica complicado levar trabalho, facul e as coisas que gostamos...como o Linux  :Big Grin:  

Com jeitinho e o apoio de todos chegamos lá. :good:

----------


## DataForce

> Eu sou a Luana (Lulyis). Não frequento muito o forum, durante a noite hora qto online geralmente ele é meio "parado"


Posso estar viajando feio ... mas você não trabalhava na modulo ? ou trabalha ... ?

----------


## psybox

Em resposta à Sukkubus e a Bios,

To um poquinho ocupado, mas já tenho alguma coisa pronta, acho a idéia de divulgar no UnderLinux boa, só estou definindo algumas coisas por aqui com relação a criação de um servidor nacional juntamente com um novo grupo de usuários que estou em contato. Após isso vai ficar bem mais calmo o tempo pra eu fazer uma boa divulgação do portal. Esse convite que fiz foi algo informal mesmo xD

brigadu!

----------------------------------------
http://guj.codigolivre.org.br/wiki/
Grupo de Usuários Jabber Brasil

----------


## natascha

Olá........tbm sou usuária UnderLinux.........entrei a pouco tempo mas já aprendi muita coisa interessante no fórum........

....legal incentivar as mulheres a participar, são pouquíssimas na área de informática, que trabalham com Linux então, é uma minoria....


Um abraço a todas... :bye:

----------


## donninha

Tô entrando hj na turma e espero voltar todo dia, meu nome é Sarah, moro em Brasilia DF e uso big linux  :Wink: 
Quem kiser falar comigo --> [email protected]
Beijos meninas e vamos crescer cada vez mais :clap: 

See Ya!

----------


## criscorr

:Embarrassment: ops: Bom meninas, então vou me apresentar:
Sou uma nerdgirl de Floripa - SC, me chamo Cristiane e tenho 24 anos.
Trabalho com informática desde os 18 e sou apaixonada pela área, apesas de todo preconceito qe já enfrentei.
Trabalho num provedor de internet a rádio e curto muito linux, mas não sou radical, curto meu xpzinho tb... rs.

Muito legal saber q tem uma comunidade de meninas!

Grande abraço,

E se alguém tiver a fim de trocar umas idéias, podem me add: [email protected]

----------


## Jeff

legal que temos meninas mexendo com linux.
tenho 2 amigas que mexem direto mas elas tem vergonha de se cadastrar devidas perguntas que elas fazem pra mim as vezes, elas acham muito bobas ....rs...falei que é besteira, as vezes a pergunta boba pra você que outro pode ajudar, mas vou passar o link desse fórum para ver se elas se animam.

A bios, natasha e _ivy-, já sei que saõ veteranas.

beijos

jeff

----------


## Bios

Olá Meninas!

Sejam mto bem vindas :-)

Ando um pouco fora do forum ultimamente, não tinha visto as mensagens de vcs...

Se quiserem trocar idéias e conhecer outras meninas do Under (sim, somos poucas mas temos o nosso grupinhu eheheh) entrem em contato !!!  :Big Grin:  

Ahh Jeff, fale para suas amigas que não tenham vergonha de aparecer :-)
Eu mesma sou iniciante, não tenho conhecimento eheheh mas to aki com a cara e a coragem :P :P eheheh

Se elas preferirem, antes de se cadastrar fala para entrar em contato comigo pelo msn ou MP.

E vamos movimentar esse forum pessoal .. :good:

----------


## Sukkubus

Que sumiço das meninas aqui no Girls hein? :? Eu mesma estou dando o maior mau exemplo... 

Mas é provisório, pessoal  :Smile: 

Em breve, muito em breve, iremos continuar com os nossos artigos... é que passou um Katrina por aqui... hehehe :P

 :Wink:

----------


## SDM

to com saudade da ivy.... :cry: 
ela sumiu totalmente

----------


## Bios

> to com saudade da ivy.... :cry: 
> ela sumiu totalmente


ehe Tb to com saudades da Ivy ....e da Sukkubus (espero que volte com força total mto em breve) :cry: 

O Girls tá taum paradinhu  :Frown:  to me sentindo sozinha :cry: (Eta charminhuuuu :P eheheheh)

Voltem meninassss !!!!!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Duca

Sejam todas bem vindas para as mais novas,e para as veteranas OLÁ !!!  :Big Grin:  




> Eu concordo plenamente com a _ivy_ ... a gente nao se expoe com medo do q os outros pensam... mas estamos ai ne? ...


Qualquer ajuda estaremos aqui, e não precisam ter este medo , pintou uma dúvida :martelo: pode perguntar. 

flw :good:

----------


## SDM

> O Girls tá taum paradinhu  to me sentindo sozinha :cry: (Eta charminhuuuu :P eheheheh)


aieuhauehae...bom...prefiro nao opnar quanto a isso, senao alguem aqui no forum vai querer me encher de porrada....ai ja viu neh?! :P 

hehhe...brincadera

----------


## demiurgo

> aieuhauehae...bom...prefiro nao opnar quanto a isso, senao alguem aqui no forum vai querer me encher de porrada....ai ja viu neh?! :P 
> 
> hehhe...brincadera


#AGREED :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## helensurf

Eu tbm sou usuária de linux, por enquanto estamos apenas testando aqui no meu trabalho...
Mas muito legal o fórum e já pude aprender várias coisas...

:P 

Fora que fiz um hiper amigo pelo fórum...  :Embarrassment: ops: 


Beijosssss  :Frown: l)

----------


## Bios

> Eu tbm sou usuária de linux, por enquanto estamos apenas testando aqui no meu trabalho...
> Mas muito legal o fórum e já pude aprender várias coisas...


Seja Bem vinda helensurf !!  :Big Grin:  

É mto legalz ver mocinhas novas por aki !  :Smile:  

Sempre que precisar de alguma coisa pode contar com nossa ajuda .. :-)

:good:

----------


## helensurf

> Postado originalmente por helensurf
> 
> Eu tbm sou usuária de linux, por enquanto estamos apenas testando aqui no meu trabalho...
> Mas muito legal o fórum e já pude aprender várias coisas...
> 
> 
> Seja Bem vinda helensurf !!  
> 
> É mto legalz ver mocinhas novas por aki !  
> ...


Bigado agola fikei feliz :clap: 

rsrsrs..

----------


## Sukkubus

Poxa SDM!!!!

Só da Ivy vc sente saudade?  :Frown:  

Hehehehehehe 

O Girls vai voltar sim, logo logo. Estou de férias e por isso não to tendo muito tempo... :? 

Comadre, tenha paciência que logo tudo volta ao normal por aqui... :P

----------


## acris

Faz alguns meses que frequento o undelinux (desde outubro/05) e nunca tinha esbarrado com esse forum. Muito joia  :Smile: 
Me apresentando: sou profe da UFMG, pesquiso sintese de fala no campo da ciencia e tecnologia de fala na faculdade de letras, onde acabamos de criar uma linha de pesquisa na pos-graduacao em linguagem e tecnologia. Na minha pesquisa, praticamente so utilizo software livre: alem do linux e do oppenoffice, praat (analise acustica de fala), R (statistics) e xoops (CMS php/mysql).
Estou encaminhando varios projetos de software livre aqui e posso afirmar com certeza absoluta: pelo menos no meu meio, a porcentagem de homens avessos ao linux eh ate maior que a porcentagem de mulheres. E isso significa muito, ja que a maioria por la sao mulheres. Por isso fico muito irritada quando ouco falar que mulher nao usa linux... 
No entanto, briguinha essa que vai longe ainda, vamos precisar de toda muniçao, pois ainda ha muita gente preferindo a falsa ilusao de estabilidade e segurança do software proprietario.
Atualmente estou atuando nas comunidades do Xoopsbr, Xoops do Paraná e do fedora.org.br.
Vou ver se trago minhas alunas pra ca  :Smile: ... alunos tambem, nao acham?
Beijos,
Acris

----------


## Aline_Becklink

*Oiee 
Eu sou A
Aline da Becklink Wireless....
bjao
pra todas !! :-D :-D :-D*

----------


## Bios

> *Oiee 
> Eu sou A
> Aline da Becklink Wireless....
> bjao
> pra todas !! :-D :-D :-D*


Olá Aline !!!
Seja mto bem vida :-D

Não estou muito ativa no forum ultimamente ehehe mas prometo melhorar :wink:

Se precisar de alguma coisa pode me procurar ou me add no msn !!!
É mto bom ver que as mulheres (mesmo que em minoria) estão participando!!!

Bjos Bios :lol: :lol:

----------

